# MYSQL kann wert nicht eintragen



## com-cat (19. Mrz 2015)

Hallo! kann mir einen Helfen ?
Hab ein problem mit dem eintragen eines testwertes und bin ein blutiger anfänger
Die datenbank liegt auf einen Synolegy Server mit MariaDB
Datenbankname:test
Tabelenname:main
Spalte quelle soll test eingetragen werden  


```
import java.sql.*;

public class main {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://192.168.2.1/test", "root", "passwort");
			con.setReadOnly(true);
			Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
			String sql =("insert into main(quelle)VALUES(\"test\")");
						
			PreparedStatement statement = con.prepareStatement(sql);
			
			statement.executeUpdate();
			
			
			
			System.out.println(sql);
			
			
			stmt.close();
			con.close();

		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler " + e);
		}

	}
}
```

Fehlermeldung:
java.sql.SQLException: Connection is read-only. Queries leading to data modification are not allowed

Ich denke aber nicht das das was mit den Rechten der datenbank zu tun hat.

schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Mrz 2015)

Moin,



com-cat hat gesagt.:


> ```
> ...
> con.setReadOnly(true);
> ...
> ...


Die Fehlermeldung ist doch eindeutig !!
Du setzt doch die Verbindung (scheinbar bewußt) auf "_read-only_"!!
Und "_read-only_" heißt nun mal* nur lesen, nix schreiben*!! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## com-cat (19. Mrz 2015)

:lol: kommt davon wenn man Stunden lang an der falschen stelle sucht 


```
con.setReadOnly(false);
```

Danke !


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Mrz 2015)

com-cat hat gesagt.:


> :lol: kommt davon wenn man Stunden lang an der falschen stelle sucht


Stundenlang?? :roll:
In zwanzig Zeilen Code ?? :shock:

Gruß Klaus


----------

